

Adding OAuth support in Swagger API Explorer - fehguy
http://developers-blog.helloreverb.com/enabling-oauth-with-swagger/

======
drdubs
Looks pretty slick, thanks for the writeup.

------
randomperson123
Swagger is the best.

